# Mexican slang words and phrases?



## AlanMexicali

Compare meanings of words and phrases that mean something in a dictionary and the other meaning when used in conversation that insinuates a slang or different meaning. 

Can other posters respond with what they think it means?

#1 ****** or ******* = billy goat [dictionary meaning] = slang meaning = ? Most will know this one.


----------



## m55vette

AlanMexicali said:


> Compare meanings of words and phrases that mean something in a dictionary and the other meaning when used in conversation that insinuates a slang or different meaning.
> 
> Can other posters respond with what they think it means?
> 
> #1 ****** or ******* = billy goat [dictionary meaning] = slang meaning = ? Most will know this one.


Try looking at "The Red Hot Book of Spanish Slang and Idioms" by Gill / Wegman. Some interesting stuff in that book. All sorts of slang and phrases. Great reading and a fun read.


----------



## Guest

Other differences between the dictionaries and the streets (none used in polite company here):

bizcocho

bombón


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Bombon*



GringoCArlos said:


> Other differences between the dictionaries and the streets (none used in polite company here):
> 
> bizcocho
> 
> bombón


My friend has a cute little female dog she named Bombon .. I know the dictionary meaning but have never heard it used other than that in slang. Bizcocho I haven't heard it used at all but now had to look it up, means hard biscuit. Two I don't know the slang meaning of.

#2. wey .. has two different meanings, one derogatory and one friendly and in San Diego it is used a lot.


----------



## xabiaxica

GringoCArlos said:


> Other differences between the dictionaries and the streets (none used in polite company here):
> 
> bizcocho
> 
> bombón


OK................so I know what they are in Spain

do I dare ask what they are in Mexico?????

actually - bombón I can guess - but bizcocho?? unless it's something to do with the _original _meaning which was twice-baked bread?

so something/someone metaphorically twice-baked?


----------



## m55vette

xabiachica said:


> OK................so I know what they are in Spain
> 
> do I dare ask what they are in Mexico?????
> 
> actually - bombón I can guess - but bizcocho?? unless it's something to do with the _original _meaning which was twice-baked bread?
> 
> so something/someone metaphorically twice-baked?


Bizchoco is slang for female naughty bits...


----------



## xabiaxica

m55vette said:


> Bizchoco is slang for female naughty bits...


aaaaaahhhhhhh - now we have a different word for that in Spain....................


----------



## sparks

AlanMexicali said:


> #2. wey .. has two different meanings, one derogatory and one friendly and in San Diego it is used a lot.


actually "buey" but sounds like "guey"


----------



## AlanMexicali

*OK*



sparks said:


> actually "buey" but sounds like "guey"


OK thanks for the correct spelling.

What about the word *******. [slang word]

The word codo? Means elbow and one can be codo. [slang for ?]


----------



## circle110

Codo is slang for cheap or cheapskate but that isn't specific to only Mexico.


----------



## Guest

AlanMexicali said:


> OK thanks for the correct spelling.
> 
> What about the word *******. [slang word]
> 
> The word codo? Means elbow and one can be codo. [slang for ?]


In my part of MX, the "p" word is about as strong as it gets. Should you use it in front of a lady, be prepared that she will never talk to you again, let alone acknowledge your presence for your remaining years. If said to a man, depending on your tone of voice, they will either start using the same foul language for the remainder of your conversation or else you need to get ready to fight.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Slang words can offend.*



GringoCArlos said:


> In my part of MX, the "p" word is about as strong as it gets. Should you use it in front of a lady, be prepared that she will never talk to you again, let alone acknowledge your presence for your remaining years. If said to a man, depending on your tone of voice, they will either start using the same foul language for the remainder of your conversation or else you need to get ready to fight.


I feel in jest most men I know pass around slang words to liven up the conversation but I guess that depends on who you are with and what context it is used in. I don't often here women use such words unless provoked. 

I have a habit of hanging around the Oxxo a couple blocks from my house and many locals [men] younger and older seem to like to chat with each other even when it is hot outside in the evenings and watch the pretty girls come and go when their kids demand a junk food run. I am selfishly practicing Spanish unbeknown to them. Maybe that is why I see so many things others would not see stuck inside. I am definitely an outside person.


----------



## DNP

GringoCArlos said:


> In my part of MX, the "p" word is about as strong as it gets. Should you use it in front of a lady, be prepared that she will never talk to you again, let alone acknowledge your presence for your remaining years. If said to a man, depending on your tone of voice, they will either start using the same foul language for the remainder of your conversation or else you need to get ready to fight.


You are absolutely right! You may hear it, never ever use it.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*OK*



GringoCArlos said:


> In my part of MX, the "p" word is about as strong as it gets. Should you use it in front of a lady, be prepared that she will never talk to you again, let alone acknowledge your presence for your remaining years. If said to a man, depending on your tone of voice, they will either start using the same foul language for the remainder of your conversation or else you need to get ready to fight.


Here In Mexicali when, for example, a worker makes a mistake during a day of construction or painting I have heard the others say "Que ******* eres? like; what an idiot you are. Not really a bad word here for some reason. I have heard it used more than a few times like that.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Another*



AlanMexicali said:


> Here In Mexicali when, for example, a worker makes a mistake during a day of construction or painting I have heard the others say "Que ******* eres? like; what an idiot you are. Not really a bad word here for some reason. I have heard it used more than a few times like that.


Tarujo or torpeza in the same context as someone making a mistake or breaking something.


----------

